# Who fed Ziggy (my pet)?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I noticed the halo on him right away today.  

Anyway, I satiated him late yesterday afternoon, and his moral was something like 5%, and now it's 55% and his hunger level is zero again.

Just wondering who did the RAOK? 
Thanks, at any rate.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

How does one get a pet on this site  it seems that my account doesnt have the right access


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Yeaulman said:


> How does one get a pet on this site  it seems that my account doesnt have the right access


I think you have to be a contributing member (as in money). Here's a topic on the Petz: Click me!

Any way to donate my plant points to people?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I dunno, but I have a ton of them as well. =P


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think you can donate them (at least not that we've figured out), but you can go to the store and buy food to feed other peoples pets if you see they are getting hungry.


----------

